# weimerwimer.



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

i was wondering if anyone has a dog like a weimerwimer because i just got one and it is fully trained. is it any good?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> weimerwimer


What?????


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

A Weimaraner I assume you're talking about?

My buddy has one. She is a stud on pheasants.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a friend that's starting to look for a Weim, anyone have any good referrals for someone to get one from in the Midwest?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

My dad has a blue phase. He's a great dog, but man are they an energetic dog. They are fairly strong headed as well. He knows when he doesn't have his shock collar on and he'll push his luck as far as he can. It's amazing how his attitude changes once the collar is on. you don't even need to shock him, the fact that you CAN shock him is enough.

He is an exceptional upland bird dog. He's got an awesome nose and really knows how to work the birds. He is however scared to death of the water. Dad lost a pheasant because his bird went down in the middle of a pond and his dog WOULD NOT go get it. He just stood on shore and whined.

They are fairly naked as far as hair goes as well. Dad's dog needs to be babied during the later part of the season. He get chilled so easily.

They have limitations. However I would highly recommend them, IF all you hunt is upland birds.


----------



## Varmint (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a three year old male. He is awsome. He is my first Weimer. I did not know much about the breed before I bought him. Turns out they are known for their very high intelligence. Mine is evident of this. Sounds like ruger1's dad's dog is also. Mine also is prone to getting cold, but it won't stop him from hunting. I have a neoprene vest he wears late season. The guy I bought from locally here moved back down to Nebraska. My male has been neutered. I can track the breeder down yet if interested; chaws. Just send me a PM.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

yea haha thats what its called. but yea it is just a great dog and she loves to run run run. very smart as well.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

my friend had one that died when it was 9.......... nothing wrong with it really. it just died one day. wasnt good for water retrieves in cold water. we smashed about three inches of ice and the first duck we shot she got and then she didnt move for a long time. good phease nt/ grouse dog tho.


----------



## SD Pheasant Slayer (Aug 18, 2008)

If that dog is really "fully trained" take it to a field and find out. Weims are widely regarded as an "intelligent" breed, but like other breeds, are heavily diluted by the show crowd. If you find a good one out of proven hunters, then you've got a good shot, but don't expect it to be as biddable as say a shorthair or pointer, simply because they tend to have a mind of their own and will do things their way when they believe they have a better idea than you. Good luck and enjoy the dog!


----------

